# 8GB ram, using all the 4 slots.



## nils.aas (Aug 3, 2008)

I was planning to upgrade from 4GB to 8GB ram, by using 2 kits of "Corsair TWIN2X 8500C5 DDR2, 4096MB CL5 (Kit w/two 2GB Dimm's, E.P.P Technology). 

Is this possible? And will xp 64-bit OS support it? Will my mainboard support it?

-Intel P5ld2 se - Motherboard
-Intel Core 2 Duo e6700 - CPU
-Pny GeForce 8800GT 512MB - Video Card
-Chieftec 650W - PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the m/b comes up as a asus not intel and the specs say no
4 x DIMM, max. 4GB, DDR2 667/533/400, Non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Dual Channel Architecture
* Due to general PC architecture, a small amount of memory is reserved for system usage and thus the actual memory size is less than the stated amount


----------



## nils.aas (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yea, I wrote Intel m\b instead of Asus. My mistake. Max 4GB, ok. Where can I find out how much RAM is accepted on the m\b?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1022&l1=3&l2=11&l3=185&l4=0


----------



## nils.aas (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanx. Just to check, if I use this motherboard:
Asus P5K/EPU, P35, Socket-775.
I can use 2 of theese kits to upgrade to 8GB ram:
Corsair TWIN2X 6400C5DHX DDR2, 4096MB Kit w/two CL5 2GB Dimm's, E.P.P and DHX
Will it work together? And xp-64 will detect 8GB ram?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should go well together


----------

